# Walt Disney Concert Hall Installation



## CML

I've heard that a large formal bow tie and collar will be installed at the Walt Disney Concert
Hall here in Los Angeles, right by the entrance at the corner of Grand Avenue and First street. 
I've even seen a digital representation of it. 
I think it's a wonderful idea, very exciting, but the season has recently begun, and still,
no installation. 
Does anyone know what's going on ?


----------

